# Title Deeds - problem or not?



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi folks - saw a property for sale listed for Paphos/Peyia area 

Noticed that there was no mention of title deeds and queried the agent and got this reply - any thoughts?

*Regarding your inquiry about the below property ,please be informed that title deeds of the house needs to updated as must be done some pavements outside the house and on the boundaries have to be sorted out some issues with the land registry office which has a cost which is agreed by the present owner to be deducted from the final agreed selling price. 

Therefore a buyer can get possession of the house buy assignment of the house contract from the existing owner.*

Jim


----------



## Simon p (Jan 29, 2021)

Shotokan101 said:


> Hi folks - saw a property for sale listed for Paphos/Peyia area
> 
> Noticed that there was no mention of title deeds and queried the agent and got this reply - any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Please don't buy unless you will be given clear title deeds, do not accept any excuses, I am living in Cyprus and moving to the Philippines, you can contact me on (moderated) this my first day on here and I am not sure I will find your post again, cheers Simon


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

The words 10 foot and bargepole spring to mind !!!

The property does not comply with the planning and building permits issued for its construction:

The pavements have not been built.​​Much more serious issue is that the the property has encroached on someone else's land.​
There's possibly other things the crook masquerading as an estate agent hasn't told you.

Instruct the agent to stick the property where the sun doesn't shine.

Cheers,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Made me LOL 😂 

thanks Nigel


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Don’t walk away.....
.
.
.
.
.
RUN!


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Whoever the estate agent is he/she probably learnt their craft in timeshare. Very good at making huge problems look like no problem at all. I would avoid this agent like the plague for any property.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm sure you can guess who......


----------

